# What type is hardest to deal with?



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Lots of people say infp. Which I am. So tell me your opinion?


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Any which falls under ExFx.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Really? I guess (not that I like stereotyping) that it's kind of expected of an Intj to feel. My intj friend gets annoyed with my enfp one. Haha. Somehow she puts up with me.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Morn said:


> Any which falls under ExFx.


^


----------



## youdistractme (Apr 15, 2014)

Istj


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

morn said:


> any which falls under exfx.


qfe


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Uh, not to be "_that guy"_ but I am inclined to believe it could be any of the 16 types for any number of people. It would depend.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Rainquility said:


> Uh, not to be "_that guy"_ but I am inclined to believe it could be any of the 16 types for any number of people.


 I agree. Somewhat. But, there are some who annoy me off the bat. I believe it's personality diffrences. Such as the fact that some SP'S can (can being the operative word here) be more shallow.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Uh that would totally depend on YOUR type.

I find ENTPs the hardest to deal with because it is difficult to hold a rational, functioning, serious conversation with them.

I find INFPs rather easy.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

stiletto said:


> Uh that would totally depend on YOUR type.


Aha, what I am trying to get at. roud:



HeadInClouds said:


> I agree. Somewhat. But, there are some who annoy me off the bat. I believe it's personality diffrences. Such as the fact that some SP'S can (can being the operative word here) be more shallow.


But of course you understand there will always be someone on the other side of the pool that likes you though, right?
Just saying.
What others could possibly think of you or say here would be quite irrelevant because they probably feel different all around for other types. Heck, the bad eggs might throw you into a stereotype basket and write you off immediately without actually knowing you specifically.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Definitely ISTJ followed by INFP. ISTJ's are too damned stubborn and I don't get their logic. The INFP's are not aware of anything, they're too busy daydreaming. No offense to either lol I'm living with both


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Rainquility said:


> Aha, what I am trying to get at. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand your point. (Sorry. I'm not trying to be judgemental! ) Of course what I'm talking about is initially. Heck, one of my best friends is an ESTP. I just had to get used to him. Haha. Why I'm asking is because of this: Different types come to conclusions differently. And sometimes the others conclusions are wayyyyy off base with your own. And it's irritating.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Definitely ISTJ followed by INFP. ISTJ's are too damned stubborn and I don't get their logic. The INFP's are not aware of anything, they're too busy daydreaming. No offense to either lol I'm living with both


Lol. Non taken. I know I can be a dreamer. Hence the username. And one of my closest friends is an istj. Very stubborn. Although, he's probably the most loyal person I know.


----------



## Aerosong (Nov 1, 2014)

Estj. Infj. Infp. Haven't met all the types yet.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

It depends what you mean by "deal with".

I can be pretty overwhelmed by Je-dom types, so I'll have to go with that as my answer. I don't need Fe and Te all up in my introverted face and values while I'm still trying to process all my shit. 

I actually find ExxPs* pretty easy to "deal with", because while they can be very intense, they're usually busy being intense over in their own little worlds, without trying to throw themselves into mine. 

*Occasionally excepting XSTPs (my shadow type)--- I generally _like _them, but sometimes their behaviour confuses the heck out of me and I feel at a loss about how to respond or what's even going on. And that can be hard to deal with... often I have to accept what feels to me like an impasse, but they probably don't even notice, idk.


----------



## sleepingdragon83 (Mar 1, 2011)

I personally have a hard time with ESTJs simply because of how harsh and tactless they can be. Not always obviously, but my experiences with them have been as such.

I also have a hard time with ISTJs. I have 2 good ISTJ friends whom I love to pieces but they are SO LITERAL! It drives me nuts. >.< It's hard for me to connect to them sometimes because I get lost in their details and they don't understand when I just want the basic idea. (I'm an IxFP currently listed as ISFP...but this simple fact leads me to believe that could be INFP. Eh...who knows)


----------



## Aert (Jul 17, 2014)

Unhealthy Intj...theyre 3 smart 5 you.


----------



## INTJcuriosity (Sep 8, 2014)

INFP are fine. (my best friend is IxFP, probably N)

ESFJ (hardest one)
ESTJ (second most hard)

SJs and Fe-dom/aux are hard to deal with in general, but xSTJ with very strong S can be harder to work with than xSFJ with very strong S and low F.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

sleepingdragon83 said:


> I personally have a hard time with ESTJs simply because of how harsh and tactless they can be. Not always obviously, but my experiences with them have been as such.
> 
> I also have a hard time with ISTJs. I have 2 good ISTJ friends whom I love to pieces but they are SO LITERAL! It drives me nuts. >.< It's hard for me to connect to them sometimes because I get lost in their details and they don't understand when I just want the basic idea. (I'm an IxFP currently listed as ISFP...but this simple fact leads me to believe that could be INFP. Eh...who knows)


Ha! Yes xSTJ's are hard for me to connect with unless I put in tons of effort. Of course, every type is worth putting effort in to getting to know. But they might be worth a little extra as they make loyal friends. Estj's are a little harder for me because of their confidence and intimidation. Eek.


----------



## MrsAcidTea (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't get ExFJ... They try to help but I don't need any help... I just want to solve my own problems, that's it. They can seem to be bossy sometimes (a big No Go!) 

INFP are ok. I can understand them somehow. It's not like I don't get their point (maybe because I'm almost INFJ... although I don't get feelings of others very well).


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

MrsAcidTea said:


> I don't get ExFJ... They try to help but I don't need any help... I just want to solve my own problems, that's it. They can seem to be bossy sometimes (a big No Go!)
> 
> INFP are ok. I can understand them somehow. It's not like I don't get their point (maybe because I'm almost INFJ... although I don't get feelings of others very well).


One of my INTJ friends has an ENFJ mom. She always says she feels way too stifled and smothered.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

It depends on your type. There is no universal answer. I have a hard time with ISFJ and ENFJ.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

A scored NFJ. I swear that ENTP women attract trouble. What I mean by trouble, is guys like me. The last one I dated, I ran into conflict with a biker gang. Seeing a current one now, her ex sounds like trouble too. Somebody was saying that INFJ are actually pretty common in China or Asia. The entire west is in trouble if that is true.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> A scored NFJ. I swear that ENTP women attract trouble. What I mean by trouble, is guys like me. The last one I dated, I ran into conflict with a biker gang. Seeing a current one now, her ex sounds like trouble too. Somebody was saying that INFJ are actually pretty common in China or Asia. The entire west is in trouble if that is true.


I can believe that. They tend to be more quiet and Dare I say it, have better manners than us Americans. (I'm ready to be beat up now.) I know ESTP's and ENTP's and they seem to get into tons of trouble themselves. Hehe


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> I can believe that. They tend to be more quiet and Dare I say it, have better manners than us Americans. (I'm ready to be beat up now.) I know ESTP's and ENTP's and they seem to get into tons of trouble themselves. Hehe


ESTP are out of control too. They are on my side. There was a thread I casually saw the title of like last year. About quadra cycles. That we are in a beta cycle, or becoming one. ESTP, ISTP, ENFJ, INFJ. I think that may be true. And that group is very tribal and hard to control. Obviously the world economy kind of demands this stuff though. It is a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## Chief (Apr 23, 2011)

As an ENFJ myself, I find the vast majority of NT's and SPs to be the most difficult to deal with. They are, according to strong theory, the "non-cooperators," with SPs being specifically difficult if not impossible to deal with, especially for the average NF. It doesn't surprise me for a single second the INTJ above would find and ENFJ, his interpersonal opposite, the most difficult to deal with. Surprisingly, several of my best friends are INTJs, and they appreciate my ability to carry on a conversation with them when all they offer is a word or two of feedback. Of course, I'm a borderline ENFJ, more of an ENXJ, so the ENTJ part of me, the Fieldmarshall, gets along with them pretty easily. That said, I do find the standard INTx to be far more detached than I'd prefer.


----------



## Chief (Apr 23, 2011)

Noir said:


> It depends on your type. There is no universal answer. I have a hard time with ISFJ and ENFJ.


That surprises me, quite honestly. My very best friends are generally ENFPs and ENTJs, as we're all intuitive, all LOVE hypotheticals and discussing them. 

If I may, what is it you've found to be so difficult in dealing with ENFJs?


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Chief said:


> If I may, what is it you've found to be so difficult in dealing with ENFJs?


I know you were asking him. But, personally I know some people just find you guys overwhelming. Too much love. (Although, sometimes that's just wha us introverts need to come out of our shells a bit. :3)


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> ESTP are out of control too. They are on my side. There was a thread I casually saw the title of like last year. About quadra cycles. That we are in a beta cycle, or becoming one. ESTP, ISTP, ENFJ, INFJ. I think that may be true. And that group is very tribal and hard to control. Obviously the world economy kind of demands this stuff though. It is a self-fulfilling prophecy.


Just admit it, you love trouble. It's okay to admit that you like trouble. No one will judge you for it. :tongue:


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

monemi said:


> Just admit it, you love trouble. It's okay to admit that you like trouble. No one will judge you for it. :tongue:


Hey. We all love a little trouble. Who else would play the bad boy bike riders in the cliche teenage movies?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> Hey. We all love a little trouble. Who else would play the bad boy bike riders in the cliche teenage movies?


Movies? Real life is so much more fun.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

monemi said:


> Movies? Real life is so much more fun.


For some.


----------



## Chief (Apr 23, 2011)

HeadInClouds said:


> I know you were asking him. But, personally I know some people just find you guys overwhelming. Too much love. (Although, sometimes that's just wha us introverts need to come out of our shells a bit. :3)


LOL! Yes... true. We are definitely powerful personalities (or tend to be, based on emotional health, character, intellect, et. al.), and we give of ourselves freely and easily. From the viewpoint of the average INTx (certainly not all of them... I hope we can remember that), it appears as though our motivations are manipulative, when in truth, that's the very last thing we are, at least, again, given emotional health. It appears as such to them because, for THEM to give that much of themselves, well, it WOULD be for reasons of manipulation. It's hard for a lot of people to even believe we're for real when we offer up our help in WHATEVER it may be, because we're the single type (at least according to Keirsey) who gain true pleasure from helping others, FAR over and above helping ourselves. In fact, our major flaw is spreading ourselves too thin, and/or idealizing every single relationship we have, at least in the beginning, only to realize eventually that the person ISN'T perfect (as though ANYONE could live up to that type of idealization) which then leaves us emotionally devastated. I think it's the rare ENFJ who hasn't, at some point in their lives, withdrawn from social interaction due to the pain of rejection, or finding out they've been betrayed to a great degree by someone close to them. Of course, that's when we become "emotionally unhealthy" for a time and need time to recover before opening up again. I know... I know... more information than you asked for, but I'm hoping, if nothing else, I can help some people understand that we are not 'manipulators'. We're naturally affable and gain the single most pleasure from pleasing others, which is why we're instantly hated by some people. People gravitate towards us naturally, and we to them. I'm pretty sure, however, you can tell pretty much any ENFJ to "back off" for a bit, and as long as it's done in a respectful fashion, we will understand, perhaps even intuit it (we are natural empaths) before we're told, and will definitely give people their space, so long as they ask for it.


----------



## Chief (Apr 23, 2011)

Aert said:


> Unhealthy Intj...theyre 3 smart 5 you.


Ahhhh.... You INFx types never cease to amaze me in turning a quick phrase. Beautifully said and well written. Thanks for saying in 5 words and 2 numbers what it would take me paragraphs to say.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

ES types scare me a bit, but I can get used to just about anyone if they're willing to try to get used to me. xSTJ types can sometimes get under my skin because they just seem so stubborn sometimes and I've dealt with a few who just seemed like they were actively refusing to see my point of view. But most of them are also a lot of fun if you can bring out the playful side they keep so carefully hidden.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Chief said:


> That surprises me, quite honestly. My very best friends are generally ENFPs and ENTJs, as we're all intuitive, all LOVE hypotheticals and discussing them.
> 
> If I may, what is it you've found to be so difficult in dealing with ENFJs?


Fe, I guess. 
You are right however that, while this is not the ideal match between these two types, it is better than others due to both sharing the intuitive side.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

xSTPs for me, there's just something about them that makes communication next to impossible


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> xSTPs for me, there's just something about them that makes communication next to impossible


Finding a lot of people have a hard time with them. Ha. I understand!


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

HeadInClouds said:


> Finding a lot of people have a hard time with them. Ha. I understand!


I have a blast with them. They're pretty fun.

It would seem feelers can't stand them, though.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

This is very subjective...

My mother (INTJ or INFJ) 1w9 and my husband (ENTJ) 8w7, they have different strategies of annoying me. :kitteh:

When I'm going through something rough, you'd think your mother would validate your feelings, instead she plays devil's advocate. Oh and ENTJs just love listening to you about your feelings as well :tongue:

The winner of them all is an old ENFJ 3w4 friend of mine who is no longer a friend. 

My father, an (ESTP or ESFP) 7w6 is oddly the one that makes me feel better. How? By making me laugh or laughing at me and calling me out on my BS...in a lovingly way.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

ExxPs as a general rule. But for myself specifically, probably INFJs and ENFJs; their thinking counterparts can be convinced of my perspective if I manage to explain it in a semi-rational or sensible way. Doesn't seem to work with xNFJs.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> A scored NFJ. I swear that ENTP women attract trouble. What I mean by trouble, is guys like me. The last one I dated, I ran into conflict with a biker gang. Seeing a current one now, her ex sounds like trouble too. Somebody was saying that INFJ are actually pretty common in China or Asia. The entire west is in trouble if that is true.


If most of them spend as much times on personality forums as the ones on here I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

omgwtf


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

XNTJ's are the most difficult to me, I find them overconfident and somewhat intimidating. 
ESTP men can be exhausting (women not so much).


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Noir said:


> I have a blast with them. They're pretty fun.
> 
> It would seem feelers can't stand them, though.


Logically... no. But, I find that ESTP's enjoy the way we validate their feelings and make them feel understood. At least, my estp does.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> omgwtf


OmgIdk


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Worriedfunction said:


> If most of them spend as much times on personality forums as the ones on here I don't think it's an issue.


I actually think the internet makes it worse. Because there is so much negativity on it. People on the internet are always talking shit and being insensitive, and then I carry that attitude over to the real world. lol. But people irl are not that negative. I see their shadow on the internet everyday though. I know it is there.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

atenea said:


> XNTJ's are the most difficult to me, I find them overconfident and somewhat intimidating.
> ESTP men can be exhausting (women not so much).


Admittedly, Entj are harder for me than intj. I find that intj are more willing to give opinions to close friends to try to be helpful. Entj give theirs out freely. And sometimes it tramples on other people emotions.


----------



## reveur (Oct 26, 2014)

Stereotypically speaking: social, touchy extroverts asking how am I lately. They're overwhelming. When they get around I'm that person in the background (x) 

I guess ESFP and ENFP types.

(Just don't take it personally, guys. In fact I'm ready to deal with anyone. Somehow).


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Just so everyone knows, I had my reasons for inquiring. I love all you types and see the good in you all. Haha. I was expecting to see a lot more infp's on here, but I guess since infp's and infj's populate this site the most heavily, it might be biased.


----------



## jjankie (Oct 24, 2014)

As a proud ENFP, ENFP's are!


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

jjankie said:


> As a proud ENFP, ENFP's are!


*Ummm ... no...
*


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> *Ummm ... no...
> *


Omg. Are memes an istj thing? Because my best istj friend uses them on a daily basis. With every texting convo there come at least 10 memes. Lol.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Morn said:


> Any which falls under ExFx.


U WOT M8?
Stj.


----------



## reveur (Oct 26, 2014)

I thought that INTJ's are considered as the worst assbutts in this world.

(Not by me, though).


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> Omg. Are memes an istj thing? Because my best istj friend uses them on a daily basis. With every texting convo there come at least 10 memes. Lol.


No, I seldom use them. However, in this situation, I wanted to get my point across.

*NO ONE IS HARDER TO GET ALONG WITH THAN AN ISTJ!

I GUARANTEE IT!*


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

reveur said:


> I thought that INTJ's are considered as the worst assbutts in this world.
> 
> (Not by me, though).


Surprisingly enough, I think they are genuinely cool people. Snarky, sure. But cool.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Noir said:


> It depends on your type. There is no universal answer. I have a hard time with ISFJ and *ENFJ.*


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

niss said:


> No, I seldom use them. However, in this situation, I wanted to get my point across.
> 
> *NO ONE IS HARDER TO GET ALONG WITH THAN AN ISTJ!
> 
> I GUARANTEE IT!*


You have some serious competition there, but if you say so.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

niss said:


> No, I seldom use them. However, in this situation, I wanted to get my point across.
> 
> *NO ONE IS HARDER TO GET ALONG WITH THAN AN ISTJ!
> 
> I GUARANTEE IT!*


Correction: You're an ENTJ.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> Do ESTJs even exist, or are they like the elusive Jackalope?



Say huh? They are EVERYWHERE...everywhere!! ::flees inside house hides under the covers::

They don't exist on these boards because they have lots of practical things to do. :kitteh: God Bless you ESTJs for picking up our slack! Stop being so mean k thanks!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

niss said:


> *ISTJ's have no competitors in this department. The most unlovable of the unlovable. An ESTJ friend told me that I'm as warm and fuzzy as a cactus wrapped in barbed wire and that when he speaks to me on the phone, you can see the frost coming out of the receiver. XNTJ's and ESTJ's are just wannabe's when it comes to being difficult.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because you think you are you an ISTJ because of those tests. You want to be ISTJ. But are you? No, you're an ENTJ. Or ENTP?
Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

niss said:


> *ISTJ has strong Te, but stronger Si. Much worse to deal with.*


 there are many good things in my father, he is very very reliable, loyal, and a man of word. but living with him is worse than live in hell and specially when he is stressed and angry.
my experience is with my father's Te function, I believe he has strong Te, Si, also Fi but weak, he thinks outwards always talkative with his thoughts and what happens, down to earth, I sense the Si when he recall his memories in college 40 years ago it takes him 1 full day and in details to tell his stories, but in work his Te is intimidating which is why this is my nightmare , the thing that was hard for me to deal with is when he want me to help him it is a nightmare, he notices every mistake I do and point it out loud like always telling "are u stupid to that extend to do such mistake?" or "if you are an employee in my company I would fired you already" it is funny but hurts lot in same time


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ...


This makes me wonder: how could anyone not get along with you guys?


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

HeadInClouds said:


> Logically... no. But, I find that ESTP's enjoy the way we validate their feelings and make them feel understood. At least, my estp does.


What? I like them because they are so cold and don't mind mocking people for fun.

EDIT: Sorry for 2x post, didn't realize I posted here earlier.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

HeadInClouds said:


> Finding a lot of people have a hard time with them. Ha. I understand!


I have a hard time with xSTP's too... maybe it's a common thing for INFP's?


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Noir said:


> What? I like them because they are so cold and don't mind mocking people for fun.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for 2x post, didn't realize I posted here earlier.


That's true. But they can get their pride hurt easily. Then it takes me to tell them sweet words about how great they are. Yes, I feed the monster.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

ForestPaix said:


> Probably INFP's, but in my experience, ISTP
> They're annoying.


I can see that. We don't like you either.  (jk I love everyone.) But yeah, infp was expected.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

atenea said:


> I have a hard time with xSTP's too... maybe it's a common thing for INFP's?


Maybe!


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

HeadInClouds said:


> That's true. But they can get their pride hurt easily. Then it takes me to tell them sweet words about how great they are. Yes, I feed the monster.


So true, quite possibly the most fragile egos.

MUAHAHAHAmuahahaha!


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

xxTJs and INFJs are the mot awful types for me to deal with. I have found the former either must be constantly manipulated to maintain good relations, or they try to manipulate me and I have to kick back with a good hard "FUCK YOU!" to maintain my personality. Thus far, I have had to call the cops on or should have called the cops on literally every INFJ I have ever met.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Pinkachu said:


> xxTJs and INFJs are the mot awful types for me to deal with. I have found the former either must be constantly manipulated to maintain good relations, or they try to manipulate me and I have to kick back with a good hard "FUCK YOU!" to maintain my personality. Thus far, I have had to call the cops on or should have called the cops on literally every INFJ I have ever met.


Eep. Infj's are awesome to me!


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> Nah. You're like Beast in Beauty and the Beast. Filled with love but you only show the tough side.


No, the only thing I lurv is chaos and mayhem.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> No, the only thing I lurv is chaos and mayhem.


Lol. Istj do NOT love chaos.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

tsyspublic said:


> there are many good things in my father, he is very very reliable, loyal, and a man of word. but living with him is worse than live in hell and specially when he is stressed and angry.
> my experience is with my father's Te function, I believe he has strong Te, Si, also Fi but weak, he thinks outwards always talkative with his thoughts and what happens, down to earth, I sense the Si when he recall his memories in college 40 years ago it takes him 1 full day and in details to tell his stories, but in work his Te is intimidating which is why this is my nightmare , the thing that was hard for me to deal with is when he want me to help him it is a nightmare, he notices every mistake I do and point it out loud like always telling "are u stupid to that extend to do such mistake?" or "if you are an employee in my company I would fired you already" it is funny but hurts lot in same time


Si/Te or Te/Si really makes no difference in this kind of conduct as either are capable of making you miserable if they are unhealthy. Really, I've been yanking your chain a bit, but I'm sorry that your dad is treating you this way. That's really awful and feel for you.

I don't know your type, but you will eventually have to either distance yourself from him, or really set him back on his heels. This last can be really tough to do. Especially if he is a type 8 ESTJ. I have a type 8 ESTJ friend that I first met in a professional setting. AFAIK, I'm the only person in his life that will go toe to toe with him in a battle of wills and force him to back down. Good as gold and trustworthy to the nth degree, but really hard on people.

Good luck with your dad.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> Lol. Istj do NOT love chaos.



That's just what you think. And I'm touching your elbow again.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> That's just what you think. And I'm touching your elbow again.


Step away from the elbow. .-. 

And it's what I know. You argue similiar to my istj friend and I. He actually is currently telling me how he is more attractive. Idk.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> That's because you think you are you an ISTJ because of those tests. You want to be ISTJ. But are you? No, you're an ENTJ. Or ENTP?
> Yes, I'm serious.


I am what I want to be. I love to hate on ISTJ, so today I'll be an ISTJ.

Always right, stick in the mud, hard to get along with ISTJs. Wish we could ship 'em all off to outer Mongolia.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> Step away from the elbow. .-.
> 
> And it's what I know. You argue similiar to my istj friend and I. He actually is currently telling me how he is more attractive. Idk.


OK.

*grabs you by the shoulder and looks squarely into your eyes*

Your friend is not an ISTJ. We don't even desire to be attractive. And we'd rather be feared than loved.

Friends don't let friends be ISTJs.


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

As an INTP, SJs are generally the hardest to deal with for me. I don't like generalizing, I'm sure there might be exceptions, but I haven't met them yet.



johnnyyukon said:


> Do ESTJs even exist, or are they like the elusive Jackalope?


Oh hell yeah. I was raised by one. *cringe*

As for the opposite, I seem to gravitate towards NFs. One of my closest work collaborators is ENFP, and my impossible crush who is honestly the most awesome person I met so far is INFP. And I noticed that I can magically get along well with NTJs, up to a point at least. One of my best female friends is INTJ (the other one is, surprise surprise, ESTP). Also I can enjoy/work with ENTPs as well, just as long as they are able to stop and be serious if needed, and those I deal with are. Hell, I can deal with anyone who doesn't constantly get on my nerves and bring me down at the same time, but the people I let getting under my skin are very very few, and type has (almost) nothing to do with that.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> OK.
> 
> *grabs you by the shoulder and looks squarely into your eyes*
> 
> ...


Lol. First off, He is joking around. I only want to be attractive around my love interest. Lol. 

And he would rather be left alone than feared. Although, on the rare occasion that he is bored, he hangs with me and our estp and isfj friends. 

*Pokes your stomach and runs away*


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

johnnyyukon said:


> Do ESTJs even exist, or are they like the elusive Jackalope?



They're extinct. ISTJs killed 'em off.


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

HeadInClouds said:


> We all like things done our way. Lol. Just dome won't force it like others.


as long as it gets done, I'm good. I don't ever really have a set way.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

kaylamint said:


> as long as it gets done, I'm good. I don't ever really have a set way.


Oops. I see my hideous typo now. Let me correct it. *some. 

And I think we all have a need for it to be done a certain way. Mine is that I need it to be engaging and interesting. Almost like ADD but not quite.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> Yeah, they're like big kids that don't know they're big. I can relate to the kid part, but it's a tad more of an intellectual form of playfulness.
> 
> The plus is I get to go ride dirt bikes, and shoot guns and drink whisky and generally DO a bunch of shit I normally wouldn't with my ESTP pals.


You really keep going back to ESTP stereotypes. I'm an ESTP woman. I wear dresses and high heels and makeup and do my hair every day. I'm not a big guy.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

monemi said:


> You really keep going back to ESTP stereotypes. I'm an ESTP woman. I wear dresses and high heels and makeup and do my hair every day. I'm not a big guy.


There is a big difference in an estp woman and an estp man though. It's kind of a double standard. Estp men are seen as irresponsible and stubborn while estp woman are seen as confident and sexy. The stereotypes are partly true... but unfair nonetheless.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> That's true. But they can get their pride hurt easily. Then it takes me to tell them sweet words about how great they are. Yes, I feed the monster.











Will you hurry up and stop stroking your own ego at other types expense?


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

HeadInClouds said:


> Oops. I see my hideous typo now. Let me correct it. *some.
> 
> And I think we all have a need for it to be done a certain way. Mine is that I need it to be engaging and interesting. Almost like ADD but not quite.


I just want it done 
thats my certain way


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> There is a big difference in an estp woman and an estp man though. It's kind of a double standard. Estp men are seen as irresponsible and stubborn while estp woman are seen as confident and sexy. The stereotypes are partly true... but unfair nonetheless.


If you look on the ESTP board, some of us are gay, some of us a deaf, some of us work in the medical field, some of us have criminal records, some of us are ex-military etc... ESTP's come in a lot of different walks of life.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

monemi said:


> If you look on the ESTP board, some of us are gay, some of us a deaf, some of us work in the medical field, some of us have criminal records, some of us are ex-military etc... ESTP's come in a lot of different walks of life.


I'm sorry to have offended you! I know that they come from different backgrounds. We all do. I believe ESTP's are really cool sometimes. They motivate others, they get things done, and they help us think in a different way.

I'm just trying to relate to others with my own experience. I'm not trying to seem egotistical. I see the struggles with each personality. Mine included. (Sensitive, lazy, disorganized, etc.) But, I like knowing my flaws to work on them. I'm not always successful. But, it's an attempt at least. There aren't perfect personalities. And I don't want to argue. I'm sorry.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> I'm sorry to have offended you! I know that they come from different backgrounds. We all do. I believe ESTP's are really cool sometimes. They motivate others, they get things done, and they help us think in a different way.
> 
> I'm just trying to relate to others with my own experience. I'm not trying to seem egotistical. I see the struggles with each personality. Mine included. (Sensitive, lazy, disorganized, etc.) But, I like knowing my flaws to work on them. I'm not always successful. But, it's an attempt at least. There aren't perfect personalities. And I don't want to argue. I'm sorry.


I dislike being patronized. I've found your posts about ESTP's condescending and bitchy. No, I don't typically get along with INFP's. I don't strongly like or dislike them as a group. You took the piss out of ESTP's in such a way, that any protest would only prove your point. That's disgustingly manipulative.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> Lol. First off, He is joking around. I only want to be attractive around my love interest. Lol.
> 
> And he would rather be left alone than feared. Although, on the rare occasion that he is bored, he hangs with me and our estp and isfj friends.
> 
> *Pokes your stomach and runs away*


Oh, ho! That's how it is, eh? 

*reveals true character and transforms into Snidely Whiplash, lassoes you, ties you to the railroad tracks.*


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

monemi said:


> You really keep going back to ESTP stereotypes. I'm an ESTP woman. I wear dresses and high heels and makeup and do my hair every day. I'm not a big guy.


Just had a mental image of you in heels and fancy schmancy dress, riding a dirt bike.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

monemi said:


> I dislike being patronized. I've found your posts about ESTP's condescending and bitchy. No, I don't typically get along with INFP's. I don't strongly like or dislike them as a group. You took the piss out of ESTP's in such a way, that any protest would only prove your point. That's disgustingly manipulative.


I am sorry to have offended you. That was definitely not the intention. I genuinely do like your personality type. Sure, there are flaws. But like I've mentioned before, I get along with them generally. I was not trying to be manipulative either. In this case I actually don't understand the manipulation. Maybe I should not have voiced my bad experiences without also accompanying it with the good. I see that I talked about the positive traits of the other personalities a bit more than with ESTP, although you are an equally important part of our world. But, I do not want to hurt anyones feelings or pride to build my own. And I realize how it could have seemed so. 

This is an extremely long post to say that I am sorry for the way I handled my observations. Though I still stand by their accuracy in some regards.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> Oh, ho! That's how it is, eh?
> 
> *reveals true character and transforms into Snidely Whiplash, lassoes you, ties you to the railroad tracks.*


That actually made me laugh. But you see, I'm am infp. I can find a way out. Or maybe I'll try the whole puppy - eyed thing. And work on you until you feel bad and save me yourself. I still have hope that you can be nice.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> That actually made me laugh. But you see, I'm am infp. I can find a way out. Or maybe I'll try the whole puppy - eyed thing. And work on you until you feel bad and save me yourself. I still have hope that you can be nice.


Nice is not in my vocabulary. To be nice is to be weak.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> Good luck with your dad.


See. You can be nice. ^.^


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> See. You can be nice. ^.^


That was a sarcastic "good luck." Sheesh. I have to explain everything around here.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> That was a sarcastic "good luck." Sheesh. I have to explain everything around here.


Probably


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> I am sorry to have offended you. That was definitely not the intention. I genuinely do like your personality type. Sure, there are flaws. But like I've mentioned before, I get along with them generally. I was not trying to be manipulative either. In this case I actually don't understand the manipulation. Maybe I should not have voiced my bad experiences without also accompanying it with the good. I see that I talked about the positive traits of the other personalities a bit more than with ESTP, although you are an equally important part of our world. But, I do not want to hurt anyones feelings or pride to build my own. And I realize how it could have seemed so.
> 
> This is an extremely long post to say that I am sorry for the way I handled my observations. Though I still stand by their accuracy in some regards.


Adding more positive with the negative wouldn't have made it okay. Using pretty language doesn't make manipulation easier to swallow. If you're going to take a shot, take a shot and be done with it. You DECIDED that ESTP's ego's are hurt easily and left no room for dissent in your choice of words. I find that controlling/manipulative. Then you proceeded to describe how patronizingly you deal with the hurt ESTP in your life and try to make it better with a flowery choice of words. I call that blowing smoke up my ass. 

That you claim to not understand what you've done wrong is... well. I'll be polite. It leaves me with a decidedly disfavourable view of you. But it's okay, because I can blow smoke up your ass too.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

lol.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

monemi said:


> You really keep going back to ESTP stereotypes. I'm an ESTP woman. I wear dresses and high heels and makeup and do my hair every day. I'm not a big guy.


Excusez-moi, monemi, or eeeez eet "ami" zeee masculine form? 

But, ahh, you see, when I say biig, I mean, how you say, ehh, adult, oui.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> Say huh? They are EVERYWHERE...everywhere!! ::flees inside house hides under the covers::
> 
> They don't exist on these boards because they have lots of practical things to do. :kitteh: God Bless you ESTJs for picking up our slack! Stop being so mean k thanks!


Oh well, uh, thanks for mowing my lawn? ooorrr, running the government? last one looks hard.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2014)

HeadInClouds said:


> What makes them harder than their female counterparts?


ISFJ/ESFJ - both male and female....
INTJ - males only. I don't know why, but I just don't get along with INTJ males. There has only been 1 so far that I've been able to talk to without getting into an argument with. INTJ females I get along with just fine...so far.


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

INFP and ISTP - because I just don't understand. Trying to though!


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

It depends on the health of the type. The worst pain I've endured in life was in an abusive relationship with an unhealthy INFP. Unhealthy ENFPs, and INTPs can grate as well. Its hard to say which type is most difficult to deal with overall, it depends on what you value.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

MelodyGirl said:


> INFP and ISTP - because I just don't understand. Trying to though!


I thank you for trying! We tend to hide our emotions so as not to bug others, but we don't realize that fact bugs others. XD


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Chris Merola said:


> It depends on the health of the type. The worst pain I've endured in life was in an abusive relationship with an unhealthy INFP. Unhealthy ENFPs, and INTPs can grate as well. Its hard to say which type is most difficult to deal with overall, it depends on what you value.


Sorry! I can imagine an infp doing that though. We act impulsively on emotions.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

HeadInClouds said:


> I thank you for trying! We tend to hide our emotions so as not to bug others, but we don't realize that fact bugs others. XD


I still think it bugs people, lol. If I had a dime for everytime someone told me I was too sensitive...

Oh and welcome to the board @headintheclouds! Off to a running start here :kitteh:


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> I thank you for trying! We tend to hide our emotions so as not to bug others, but we don't realize that fact bugs others. XD


It's not necessarily about hiding them - it's just that I don't get the different emotions both of those types have. At all! Seems so alien to me.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

MelanieM said:


> Oh and welcome to the board @headintheclouds! Off to a running start here :kitteh:


Thank you! Yep I'm a newbie. I actually visited it for months, but was too scared to join. Finally closed the deal. Ha. It's been nice so far.  Despite already getting myself into trouble.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

MelodyGirl said:


> It's not necessarily about hiding them - it's just that I don't get the different emotions both of those types have. At all! Seems so alien to me.


I'm still figuring out my own. good luck!


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> I'm still figuring out my own. good luck!


Haha. Okay then! I don't feel so badly.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

HeadInClouds said:


> Sorry! I can imagine an infp doing that though. We act impulsively on emotions.


I'm sure you are a sweetheart, but the girl I was dealing with had a plethora of issues and is one of the most unhealthy people I've ever met. She was a big manipulator of the truth, something I don't think INFPs are known to do. So, a lot of the pain she caused me wasn't INFP related. But, she did cause a lot of damage with rudeness from impulse as well as unfaithfulness on what I assume would be impulse. :/ bummers


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Any unhealthy type that just so happens to be angry at the moment and unable to put the situation into perspective. From experience I would lean towards unhealthy ExTJs

TJ father yelled at my mom for a good hour regarding her shitty cooking because it wasn't done 'right" so this makes her some sort of 'useless thing' apparently. Um. Bullshit. I hesitate to come in (because you can't not lose against someone that angry), but come in anyway "you recognize that taste is subjective, yes?" "Are you telling me I don't know what I'm talking about?! How dare you!" "I'm just saying taste is subjective, for example I thought it tasted good, you thought it tasted bad" "So you think you know about this better than me? Do you know how many times I've eaten this thing and you think you can come and tell me that my taste is wrong!!?" "you're telling me that my taste is wrong too, I'm just saying that your taste is your taste, there's nothing factually 'wrong' about her cooking, why would you even think that's a reasonable thing to yell at someone for!?". 

I would imagine unhealthy "let me take out my anger on this person" ExTJs can be a massively "logical" pain ass. Or maybe my typing is wrong.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> Not manipulation. Negotiation. I don't like hurting others feelings and I don't like being accused of something so awful. Confrontation isn't a strong suit either. Arguments (unless insisting on the others good qualities) make me nervous.
> 
> I just want to settle this in a manner that leaves us BOTH satisfied without going against our values.
> 
> If you want honesty, it'd be wonderful if you could try too. Prove me wrong.


Yes, I want honesty. Throwing in lines like "prove me wrong" is what is getting reactions from me. That's trying to direct my responses, otherwise known as manipulating me. I don't play nice when I perceive that someone is attempting to infringe on my freedom. 

You want me to stop, a simple apology and dropping the topic would have shut me up awhile ago. What I like about confrontation is that it pushes people to stop bullshitting and just be honest with me and themselves. You wanted the conversation to go a certain way. I get that. But you tried "manage" me. Smells like BS to me.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> Excusez-moi, monemi, or eeeez eet "ami" zeee masculine form?
> 
> But, ahh, you see, when I say biig, I mean, how you say, ehh, adult, oui.


That's what you meant? Big guys with the beer and the shooting and all that? You just meant adults? Not big men. Wow! Smells like a dairy farm in here!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

monemi said:


> That's what you meant? Big guys with the beer and the shooting and all that? You just meant adults? Not big men. Wow! Smells like a dairy farm in here!


You are wearing flannel.

And ya know, Laura Prepon is like 6 feet tall. Cheers mate!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> Thank you! Yep I'm a newbie. I actually visited it for months, but was too scared to join. Finally closed the deal. Ha. It's been nice so far.  Despite already getting myself into trouble.


I wouldn't say you got into trouble. If you never disagree with anyone and never offend anyone, it means you're boring. Boring is a very sad thing to be.


----------



## Oppa (Nov 5, 2014)

maybe its just because I'm an INFJ but I don't do good with ENFJ's , everyone else seems to like them though.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

monemi said:


> Yes, I want honesty. Throwing in lines like "prove me wrong" is what is getting reactions from me. That's trying to direct my responses, otherwise known as manipulating me. I don't play nice when I perceive that someone is attempting to infringe on my freedom.
> 
> You want me to stop, a simple apology and dropping the topic would have shut me up awhile ago. What I like about confrontation is that it pushes people to stop bullshitting and just be honest with me and themselves. You wanted the conversation to go a certain way. I get that. But you tried "manage" me. Smells like BS to me.


I said "Prove me wrong" because my initial statement is what upset you. The statement that says that ESTP'S have a lot of pride. You haven't disproved that point yet. 

I made statements also that said that intp's could be harsh at times, intj's are cynical, infp's are lazy and emotional, etc. These are observations. They CAN be true. Not always but they CAN. I accept what I said about myself fully. I said Estp's have too much pride. I didn't say it as an attack on you. And nobody else saw the others as direct attacks on them either. We know we have flaws that need to be looked past.

I love my Estp friend to death. And he tells me the same.

But, this is no longer about ESTP'S this is about me damaging YOUR ego. I apologized readily. But, good grief, you are so unrelenting and unreceptive. This is like talking to a wall. You don't want to peacefully solve this. You want virtual fist-fights, name-calling, and a screaming match.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> You are wearing flannel.
> 
> And ya know, Laura Prepon is like 6 feet tall. Cheers mate!



She's 5'8", the average man is 5'9".


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> I said "Prove me wrong" because my initial statement is what upset you. The statement that says that ESTP'S have a lot of pride. You haven't disproved that point yet.
> 
> I made statements also that said that intp's could be harsh at times, intj's are cynical, infp's are lazy and emotional, etc. These are observations. They CAN be true. Not always but they CAN. I accept what I said about myself fully. I said Estp's have too much pride. I didn't say it as an attack on you. And nobody else saw the others as direct attacks on them either. We know we have flaws that need to be looked past.
> 
> ...


You're reading the situation at volume 10/10. I'm reading this situation at 5/10. Dude, are you okay?


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

monemi said:


> She's 5'8", the average man is 5'9".



Jaysus. Fine ESTPs are, petite dainty and whatever the hell you want, dear. I just wanted to be your friend : (












Let's say 5'9" and call it a day.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

monemi said:


> You're reading the situation at volume 10/10. I'm reading this situation at 5/10. Dude, are you okay?


 Goodnight! Lets peacefully end it here. Maybe, when you don't feel like looking for Internet fights, we can (try to) be friends! ^.^ Now just isn't a good time.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

HeadInClouds said:


> Goodnight! Lets peacefully end it here. Maybe, when you don't feel like looking for Internet fights, we can (try to) be friends! ^.^ Now just isn't a good time.


Throwing in more insults and then trying force my responses AGAIN. More manipulation. 

This isn't looking for fights. You just can't help yourself, can you?


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't get along with the ESFJs I know.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

Serenade said:


> I don't get along with the ESFJs I know.


I understand that. Maybe a little smotherly. But they always have been super kind in my personal experiences. What is it that makes it hard for you?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> Are you sure you're istj then? Because istj's are nice. You seem like you could be nice.... maybeee. I mean. You used cartoons AND memes. How adorable are they? But, of course adorable in a manly way! XD


Adorable?!? You called me adorable?!?

That's it. We are sooo done!!


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> Adorable?!? You called me adorable?!?
> 
> That's it. We are sooo done!!


Wait! Come back. I meant super ultra macho man!! XD


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

MelanieM said:


> Type 5s deep down are nice, sensitive people who for some reason early on put up 10 foot steel walls to fend off others. A very hard type to figure out from the outside world. Probably the most misunderstood of all types.
> 
> But if you really think you are not nice I believe you. (I don't believe you).


She believes me, she believes me not. She believes me...

Ugh, I give up.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HeadInClouds said:


> Not to mention you help scouts, and are married. ^.^ Someone has to love you then. Which means you are nice to someone.


I am fond of saying, "There isn't a man so incorrigible that a dog will not love him and a woman will not marry him in hopes that she can change him."

Scouts was what the judge assigned as part of my probation.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> I thought it might be interesting to tell a little bit about how each of us met our significant other. For some of us, that will be a recent memory, but for others it may take a little longer trip down memory lane. Feel free to share as much or as little as you feel comfortable sharing.
> 
> I met SWMBO when I was 21 and she was 17. I had been deeply hurt in a prior relationship and had taken two years off from any type of romantic interaction with girls while I was recovering from this failed relationship. So I met SWMBO near the end of this two year period when I visited my old church where she was now attending.
> 
> ...





niss said:


> I am fond of saying, "There isn't a man so incorrigible that a dog will not love him and a woman will not marry him in hopes that she can change him."
> 
> Scouts was what the judge assigned as part of my probation.


So, I may have stalked you for evidence.  But, this is a cute little story that shows that you can have emotional connections and are indeed a logical individual. Nothing chaotic here. And it's cute. And it proves my point. So I win. (Sorry I stalked.) 😊😊


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

monemi said:


> Really? I looked up Laura Prepon and it came up 1.78m. Then tried to convert it for American posters.
> View attachment 226338
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, um, you did it wrong? I don't know what your method is but there's a lot of large (9,8) integers past 2 decimal points, depending on how you calculated it.


Inches to centimeters method:










yay math.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> Maybe, um, you did it wrong? I don't know what your method is but there's a lot of large (9,8) integers past 2 decimal points, depending on how you calculated it.
> 
> 
> Inches to centimeters method:
> ...


I let google do the math, if you had clicked on the pic I posted, you would have seen that.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

@HeadInClouds-

All seriousness aside...

I've been hijacking your thread, trying to inject a little levity by characterizing my type as the worst possible type to be. The idea was to point out the silliness of our subjective opinions about others, particularly relating to our ability to accurately type others.

Statistically, almost 70% of people will mis-type themselves, the first time around. Seventy percent! And then we come on this forum and try to act like we can accurately type others. That's a little crazy.

Couple that with the typical age on this forum and the stereotypes associated with being an SJ, and voila! The majority of parents must be SJs, and the kids on this forum will now say they can't get along with SJs.

Threads such as this one are prone to misunderstandings; it is generally best not to create threads that focus on the negative. Much better to focus on the positive and let people come to grips with the negative aspects of their type from mature people of the same type. It feels less like an attack if we do it that way.

Taking myself as an example, very few of the ISTJs would take offense at what I've posted here, even though it would be quite offensive if they thought I really meant it. But being an ISTJ with a bit of history on this site, I can be silly without offending other ISTJs.

So, for all of those that might be confused by my posts today, the truth is that I am an ISTJ and that I think it is awesome to be an ISTJ. 

And one final thing, it is true that I come across in the forums as warmer and fuzzier than I am IRL. The truth is that IRL many people find me intimidating and difficult. I don't try to be, it is just how I come across. The ESTJ really did say those things about me. I've tried to soften my approach, but it isn't easy.

HTH


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

This thread has expanded to twenty pages since I last was in town.
Hilarious. :laughing:


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

niss said:


> @HeadInClouds-
> 
> All seriousness aside...
> 
> ...


I see. I appreciate you're reccomendations! The point of this thread was actually more aimed at research. I wanted to see if we react to certain types negatively because of our cognitive functions or if it was something else. It wasn't meant to offend. The typing I've done was not from myself. I actually have forced everyone I know to take the test, (except the ones who forced me first. Haha!) And then we all talked about it for hours. Honestly. My friends are nerds too and enjoy looking at that stuff. But, I see your point and won't do it again! I also agree it's better to look at the positive traits. ^.^ 

Have a good day/night.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

HeadInClouds said:


> I understand that. Maybe a little smotherly. But they always have been super kind in my personal experiences. What is it that makes it hard for you?


My grandma's one and the smothering is annoying at times. She doesn't know she annoys me. I don't have it in my heart to tell her 'cause that'll just break her heart. 

She's very nice and helpful though. And I admire her warm, friendly and outgoing personality! BUT SHE ALWAYS GOSSIPS. And the gossip is usually about _me!_

:bored:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Closed


----------

